

Ask YC: Is Amazon Eating Sun's Lunch? - jrsims

Seriously. I haven't heard so much as a peep out of the startup world regarding Sun's grid computing services (network.com). Back when Jonathan Schwartz was launching the thing in 2004, it sounded promising.<p>Crap, it's been 4 years already? Is anyone using Sun? Or is EC2 (still in beta, mind you!) eating Sun's lunch?
======
wmf
Sun Grid and EC2 are quite different. Sun Grid is for batch jobs, which I
think is inherently less visible, less flexible, and less cool than the Web
2.0 serving that people use EC2 for. Even if people were using Sun Grid you
might never know about it. AFAIK Sun Grid is 5X the price of EC2, so even for
batch jobs I don't know why anyone would use it.

Coincidentally, The Register just posted a story about a Sun project that
could be quite competitive with EC2:
<http://www.theregister.co.uk/2008/02/15/caroline_sun_amazon/> (I have to
wonder if this was a submarine job timed to coincide with the S3 outage.)

